# Re-entry video



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Another method is to enter from the rear and work your way along the yak till back in the seat.

The stirrup (12 - 25 mm tubular tape - it can have two loops for across kayak attachment, and could be worn around the waist in a loose reef knot so it can be deployed quickly) can be attached to any secure spot on the yak around the seat area, and makes getting back in from the side very easy, even if you are not flexible or athletic. Another hint is to have a small piece of foam attached so it floats.

Trevor


----------

